# Which betta is least susceptible to health issues?



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I'll be getting a new betta in a few days now, and I was wondering which type is hardiest against diseases/has the least genetic problems? For instance, I heard that halfmoons are big tail biters, pure red bettas in general are super inbred, and doubletails have short bodies and bent spines which lead to swim bladder problems. Also, I know from experience that crowntails are stressful because it's hard to tell when they have fin rot! I wanted to know because there's a slim chance I'll be going to boarding school next year, and if I have to leave my little guy with my family I want his care to be as easy as possible, haha!
I'm hoping for a delta but nothing's for sure because he'll be from a local pet store that doesn't have a huge selection(or a rescue from the pits of Petco hell).


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think tailtype generally matters, it's more genetics and what the parents were which is hard or impossible to tell with petstore fish. Any long finned fish can turn to tail biting. Veiltails have been said to be the hardiest fish. I really really really love plakats, no chance of tail biting and I really haven't had much issues as far as health goes with the majority of my plakats, Blaine had something wrong with him and Braveheart has popeye but those two are the only plakats that have ever gotten sick so far. *knocks on wood*. 

I have had CT's, HMs Rosetails, HMPK, Round tail plakat, VT, DeT, SDeT... A lot of the long finned fish have or had eventually turned to tailbiting, except Haku my CT. CT's are harder to determine fin rot or biting but I do really love CTs.


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok, thanks! Yeah, I was just wondering if rumors/stereotypes I'd heard about types had any accuracy. Naturally a pet store fish will be of mystery origin so no looking into genetics. 
I think plakats are adorable by the way! Unfortunately I've never seen one for sale anywhere near me. I'll get a long finned guy this time


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I love plakats. Occasionally Petcos get them. Usually as EE's. Most EE's Petco gets are plakats.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I tend to believe the whole VTs are hardiest thing to an extent. The VT gene is extremely dominant and there really isnt any crazy genetic experimentation to get them to have a certain tail type. Plus breeders will cross their other "fancier," more expensive tail types to strengthen certain characteristics about body thickness/form and tail length in their next generation of breeders. 

Dont get me wrong, VTs are still susceptible to diseases, but thats my take on it if you want to talk genetics. I'd also agree with the plakats being a good option as well from what I've seen and researched despite not having any personally.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I've heard that Crowntails are the "crankiest," but I've never owned any so I can't really weigh in there 

Double-tails are really cool, but due to that mutation, the tend to have shorter bodies and can develop swim bladder issues (the organ that helps them float horizontally). I've also heard that they seem to be "daintier," but I don't really know, I think it all depends on their other genetics. I know my sweetie DT had an extremely rough journey home-- I bought him on Labor day while visiting home, had to keep him in a cup for two days with no supplies, and had to travel with him in a bumpy carride ~2 hours long. To make things worse, when I added him to the tank, I seriously messed up and the initial water temperature was ~90 degrees!! I didn't know if he was gonna make it, I felt so bad. He was pretty lethargic for a day or two(and seemed to display some SB issues) but now he's doing great now! I still feel really bad, but he's never had SB issues except for that one time. Now he's a tail biter... which leads me to my next point...

If you have an engetic fish with too much finnage slowing them down, they're gonna start munching on their tail. In my experience, my SuperDelta boy munched out of stress when I first brought him home and hasnt done it since, my VT has never munched is fins, my halfmoon DT started munching when I split his tank, and my Halfmoon boy is just... so macho. He's even taken bites out of his dorsal fins! So, if you're expecting your betta to be gorgeous all the time... there's a fair chance he might just have a taste for tail. Some do it for stress, boredom, aggression, practical reasons, or just to make you sad. It shouldn't affect their health as long as their water stays clean. But I think if they have more finnage, they're more likely to bite.

Edit: sorry I didn't realize most of the things I've mentioned have been covered xP haven't talked about bettas in awhile!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Need to make a comment: Betta do not bite their fins to get back at us or make us sad. 

There is no definitive reason established for why they bite; they just do. There are, however, two common denominators: Bright light and light planting. White sand/gravel make the brightness worse.

I have had new arrivals bite and then stop after they settled down....my new HMEE (Halfmoon Elephant Ear) being an example. He hasn't bitten since Day 2.

Another option you might think about is a female. After 45+ years having Betta I just purchased my first female and I have to say she's a really cutie and has a lot of personality. I don't want to deal with a sorority but I will definitely consider another female if a tank opens up.

Any Betta can have problems as witnessed in the Diseases and Emergencies Section. But I do agree VT seem to be least prone to problems.

mattchha: Good to see you back! I had wondered where you'd been and am glad you've returned to the fold.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The least susceptible betta to disease are betta kept in water with 1-3 ppt salinity or 1 tablespoon aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water. This prevents the vast majority of bacterial disease and helps the betta keep a better slime coat and fins. An added benefit is easier breathing via osmo regulation. The addition of the electrolytes with the sodium chloride (aq salt) also promote better overall vitality and longer lifespans on average.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Use of salt in the freshwater aquarium has supporters and those who believe it is harmful. Both sides are occupied by experienced and learned aquarists. Here is the opposing view:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/member-submitted-articles/salt-freshwater-aquarium-97842/

If you keep a community tank know that some species are extremely sensitive to added salt; especially those that are scaleless.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Another option you might think about is a female. After 45+ years having Betta I just purchased my first female and I have to say she's a really cutie and has a lot of personality


Yes females are great, but can be just as grumpy as the males, The other great thing about females and short fin bettas is that you can rum a filter without affecting the fish.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Get plakats, get those with bse/dark body+ multi color fins, they are by my experience the most hardy fish.i heard veil tail is good hardy one as well.

Oh btw if you just keeping as a pet, dont feed your betta untill it bloat its tummy, like human, slim with controlled food/diet intake make your betta always in prime condition


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Use of salt in the freshwater aquarium has supporters and those who believe it is harmful. Both sides are occupied by experienced and learned aquarists. Here is the opposing view:
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/member-submitted-articles/salt-freshwater-aquarium-97842/
> 
> If you keep a community tank know that some species are extremely sensitive to added salt; especially those that are scaleless.


I have yet to see any scientific study that shows the use of low dose aquarium salt (less than 3 ppt) is bad for betta fish. If someone has that please post. I can link many studies that show it is very beneficial which is why almost every serious breeder uses a small amount to keep their fish and breeding operation healthy.


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Russell: Well, I just got a gorgeous new Delta, Pascal! The whole story is in the betta photos thread if you want to give it a read! The tank is heavily planted in medium-colored gravel, and Pascal doesn't have super long finnage anyway. So hopefully tail biting won't be an issue. Thanks for the tips! 

logisticsguy: Yeah, I've heard both sides of the aquarium salt debate. I don't have any at the moment, I assumed I'd only be needing it for the occasional salt bath should fin rot strike. I do use API stress coat water conditioner, which should be doing good things for my little guy's slime coat. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> I have yet to see any scientific study that shows the use of low dose aquarium salt (less than 3 ppt) is bad for betta fish. If someone has that please post. I can link many studies that show it is very beneficial which is why almost every serious breeder uses a small amount to keep their fish and breeding operation healthy.


Just presenting the other side for balance. I'm sure, as with any opinion/belief/practice, one could go tit-for-tat all day long. ;-)

razz: I'll check out Pascal's thread. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

razzhasbettas said:


> logisticsguy: Yeah, I've heard both sides of the aquarium salt debate. I don't have any at the moment, I assumed I'd only be needing it for the occasional salt bath should fin rot strike. I do use API stress coat water conditioner, which should be doing good things for my little guy's slime coat. Thanks for the advice!


Aquarium salt is best used as a preventative at a very low level. Since I began using it 2.5 years Ive never had to treat any fish with meds forvelvet, finrot , ich, columnaris or dropsy and Ive raised over 3 thousand betta fry to adulthood during that time period. Before doing this I was plagued by these easily prevented illness in my breeding operation. Many betta keepers give equal weight to both sides of the old debate. In breeder circles the debate about using it as a preventive has been over for years there are none that I know of that don't use it, not saying there are not any but I know hundreds of other breeders. Ive thrown out every med in my fishroom except methylene blue long ago. I have a thread long buried here about how to use it correctly. I enjoy preventing disease more than curing and often by the time we see things like velvet with our eyes much damage has already occurred. Good luck with your fish and more info about the subject is here.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=425050&highlight=aquarium+salt+healthy+preventative


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Just presenting the other side for balance. I'm sure, as with any opinion/belief/practice, one could go tit-for-tat all day long. ;-)
> 
> razz: I'll check out Pascal's thread. Thanks for letting me know!


I appreciate you presenting the other side of the debate Russell and respect you. The thread against its use which you posted is exactly the same one I used years ago when I was against it here giving advice to people at bettafish.com, however that article is highly flawed. I read the info attached that it was taken from and things were clearly cherry picked, much info was left out to make a point against it. At most you can draw the conclusion that betta should not be kept at high level for a long time. I can show examples of what was left out if needed. I just find it difficult to see so many sick/dying fish here at bettafish that could have been healthy with one simple and cheap addition to the water. Its very stressful on the betta keeper too, Ive been there. There really is no debate anymore that post from Byron is very old and breeders have learned much more since it was written. I can refer you to the article in Flare magazine from April 2015 and many others. With 95% of the common betta disease being preventable I think the issue is of major importance.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

razzhasbettas said:


> ....I do use API stress coat water conditioner, which should be doing good things for my little guy's slime coat....


Nick Au and I (especially Nick) have been looking into the efficacy of StressCoat. It may well be that Aloe Vera does little for the fish, but adds to the TDS (Total Dissolved Solids). Not an optimum condition. 

I will be looking into it further. If anyone else has feedback on this topic, please send me a PM. I'll see about opening an on-topic thread as soon as I have something to contribute --- and after I confer with Nick.


----------

